#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Пхова для не практикующих и не буддистов

## Akimi

Возможно ли провести технику Пховы для не практикующих и не буддистов во время смерти?
И есть ли смысл делать ее после смерти - скажем по прошествии 1-2-3 дней и как долго после смерти ее имеет смысл проводить? (В случае если человек умер больше 3 дней).

----------


## Yeshe

я делала для родственника не-буддиста. 

Но в принципе наверное лучше всего провести все в соответствии с верованиями самого человека, а не по нашему усмотрению. Хотя конечно никто запретить не может. 

Вряд ли здесь можно дать однозначный и "правильный" ответ.

----------


## Akimi

Ну врядли у большинства людей есть другой выбор, особенно если они при жизни ничего толком не практиковали и глубоко не принадлежали ни одной религии.

А по срокам есть какая-нить инфа?

----------


## Шаман

Если не путаю, то сознание не может находиться в бардо дольше 40 дней.

----------


## Akimi

> Если не путаю, то сознание не может находиться в бардо дольше 40 дней.


Есть еще 49 дней.. да.

Понятно что позже уже совсем смысла нет (наверное)
а вот до 40-49 есть?

----------


## Николай Г.

Простите что встреваю, очень интересно. 
А чьё это будет сознание? В смысле кто будет осозновать?

----------


## Калдэн

Вы реально думаете,  что сможете помочь  сознанию бывшего человека, который никогда не делал хотя бы мало-мальски гуру-йогу , выполнить перенос (пхову) ?
Для таких умерших людей ламы выполняют очистительные практики . Шитро, например . 
Кстати, Шитро по срокам не  особо имеет значение, но лучше конечно в течении 49 дней после смерти . Ламе нужна "опора" - фотография или  какая-нибудь личная вещь умершего .

----------


## PampKin Head

Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг (с) Патрул Ринпоче.




> Ученики спросили Атишу: когда можно будет брать себе учеников, помогать другим *и выполнять ритуал пова для умерших?*
> 
> Атиша ответил:
> Вы сможете брать учеников, когда постигнете пустоту и овладеете
> ясновидением. 
> *Вы сможете помогать другим, когда сами не будете нуждаться
> в помощи. 
> Вы сможете выполнять пову для умерших, когда вступите на путь видения.*
> 
> ...

----------

Atmo Kamal (02.03.2014)

----------


## Шаман

> Простите что встреваю, очень интересно. 
> А чьё это будет сознание? В смысле кто будет осозновать?


Трудно сказать, какая форма будет у этого существа. Да это и не так важно. Важно, что кармическая связь остаётся.
Да кто же знает, каким будет и наше следующее рождение?

----------


## PampKin Head

> В наши дни большинство тех, кто выполняет пову для умерших, только именуются ламами, тулку и т. п. Если в своих действиях они руководствуются добросердечием и состраданием — бодхичиттой и абсолютно не загрязнены себялюбивыми помыслами, то могут принести большую пользу умершим и не омрачат себя [неблагой кармой]. Если же, напротив, они просто умеют читать молитвы и, выполняя пову ради собственной выгоды, берут себе в качестве вознаграждения коня или другие ценности, это в высшей степени недостойно.
> 
> Как сказано:
> Если пытаешься освободить других,
> Хотя сам не выбрался на берег освобождения,
> Это так же нелепо, как попытка спасти утопающего,
> Когда тебя самого уносит поток.
> 
> В древние времена, когда Тогдэн   Тэндзин Чопэл совершал паломничество на гору Цари  , в видении ему явился человек, для которого он ранее выполнял пову, за что получил [от его родственников] коня. Тэндзин Чопэл увидел, как этот человек, поднимая голову из моря темно-красной крови, зовет его по имени и спрашивает, что ему теперь делать.
> ...


Там же. Если все не так однозначно с Тулку, то что говорить о простых практиках, "действующих на основании веры" и не вступивших на Путь Видения?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Простите что встреваю, очень интересно. 
> А чьё это будет сознание? В смысле кто будет осозновать?


Стр. 90-91, http://lirs.ru/do/Milindapanha-Paribok.pdf

----------


## Akimi

> Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг (с) Патрул Ринпоче.


Для таких постов надо сделать отдельную кнопку «МЕГА-СПАСИБО»

----------


## Akimi

> Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг (с) Патрул Ринпоче.


Не подскажете где можно взять\купить эту книгу?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не подскажете где можно взять\купить эту книгу?




http://book.ariom.ru/txt510.html


Бумажного варианта в продаже нет.



http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Words_of...her_p/6096.htm

----------


## Socalledi

Есть посвежее питерское издание Терентьева - в твёрдой обложке, выглядит как Ламрим. В питерском дацане вроде ещё было - не знаю как сейчас.

----------

